# Tessere prepagate Sky. Sport, Calcio, Cinema. Legali.Dove acquistare



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Forse non tutti sanno che, per coloro che non vogliono sottoscrivere un abbonamento annuale (o pluriennale) a Sky è possibile acquistare delle tessere, schede, prepagate (validità annuale) che permettono di vedere Sky Tv + un pacchetto (SOLO UNO) a scelta tra Sport, Calcio e Cinema.

Ma queste tessere prepagate sono legali? Sì. A quanto pare, sono assolutamente legali. A metterle in commercio (per promozioni territoriali e locali) è la stressa Sky. Il mercato online, poi, ne ha allargato i confini.

Che tipo di decoder serve per vedere Sky con un tessera prepagata? Serve anche la parabola. Serve necessariamente avere un decoder Sky HD. Si, è necessario aver installato la parabola.


Dove si acquistano le tessere prepagate Sky? Quanto costano e quanto duranto? 

Le tessere prepagate Sky si acquistano online, in particolar modo su Ebay. Ma esistono anche siti specifici facilmente raggiungibili tramite una semplice ricerca con google, digitando le parole chiave di questo topic. Il prezzo generalmente varia in base ai rivenditori (in alcuni casi anche al pacchetto scelto) ma è quasi sempre simile per tutti i rivenditori. In media, circa 150-155 euro all'anno (12-13 euro al mese) per poter vedere Sky Tv + un pacchetto a scelta tra Sport, Calcio e Cinema. 

Le schede sono anonime, non contengono dati sensibili e bancari. Alla scadenza dei 12 mesi (pagati) si annullano ed, eventualmente, se ne può sottoscrivere un'altra.


Quali sono le differenze tra i vari pacchetti? Cosa trasmette Sky Sport e cosa trasmette Sky Calcio? Quale dei due devo scegliere?


Sky Sport trasmette la Champions League, la Formula 1, il Moto GP, tutti gli altri sport tra i quali Basket Nba, Tennis, Rugby, Golf e altro. 

Sky Calcio trasmette la Serie A, Fox Sport (quindi i principali campionati europei), la Bundesliga in esclusiva, e le qualificazioni ad Euro 2016.


Sono sicure le tessere prepagate Sky? Funzionano? I venditori dicono di sì. Ne garantiscono il funzionamento ed il rimborso nel caso in cui la medesima tessera dovesse essere disattivata prima della scadenza già pagata. Come già riportato, è fondamentale possedere un Decoder Sky HD ed un'antenna satellitare.


*E' possibile acquistare le prepagate anche sul sito di Sky. Info e prezzi QUI* -) http://www.milanworld.net/tessere-p...ali-dove-acquistare-vt21080-5.html#post548033



N.B. Prima di acquistare contattate sempre i venditori facendovi fornire tutte le garanzie del caso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Per me è una bella fregatura, almeno per chi ha già l'abbonamento.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Beh, fregatura proprio no. Il prezzo pieno per sky tv + 1 pacchetto mi sembra sia 33 euro. Con una scheda prepagata viene a costare 13 euro. Risparmio più che notevole. 

Poi, ovvio, se uno ha bisogno di più pacchetti deve necessariamente sottoscrivere l'abbonamento.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, fregatura proprio no. Il prezzo pieno per sky tv + 1 pacchetto mi sembra sia 33 euro. Con una scheda prepagata viene a costare 13 euro. Risparmio più che notevole.
> 
> *Poi, ovvio, se uno ha bisogno di più pacchetti deve necessariamente sottoscrivere l'abbonamento.*


Nel primo caso hai ragione, ma io intendevo il secondo. Questione di punti di vista, visto che io con Sky ci vedo solo roba sportiva, calcio in primis.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

Pare quasi incredibile sia vero, da farci un pensierino!


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

Ho fatto un giretto, caspita se ne trovano a bizzeffe! Ancora un pò mi sfugge come si possa scegliere quale pacchetto guardare però! Alla fine ci penso, 100euro di decoder e attorno ai 150 di scheda sono tanta roba raga


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Il decoder resta comunque tuo per sempre. Cercalo usato, lo trovi anche sui 50 euro. Decoder Sky HD Pace


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Ci farei un pensierino, il problema è la parabola...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

A me piacerebbe regalare alla mia famiglia il pacchetto cinema. E questo Topic cade proprio a fagiolo 

Mi informerò su queste tessere, anche perchè nel sito di Sky non riesco a capire come sottoscrivere un abbonamento solo Sky Tv + Cinema. Mi fa fare quello sportivo. Boh


----------



## kYMERA (7 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ci farei un pensierino, il problema è la parabola...



Ciao. Io ho una parabola da vendere se ti interessa. NUOVA


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, fregatura proprio no. Il prezzo pieno per sky tv + 1 pacchetto mi sembra sia 33 euro. Con una scheda prepagata viene a costare 13 euro. Risparmio più che notevole.
> 
> Poi, ovvio, se uno ha bisogno di più pacchetti deve necessariamente sottoscrivere l'abbonamento.



in realta' basterebbe fare due schede, da inserire/disinserire a seconda dell'evento da vedere. Sarebbe pertanto 26 euro contro 33..


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Beh, ovvio. Ma in quel caso la spesa, decoder compreso, inizia ad essere abbastanza elevata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

faccio una domanda da ignorante totale..
Se io ad esempio voglio vedere 2 pacchetti sport e calcio perchè assieme mi consentono di vedere la CL che non vedrei solo col pacchetto calcio, potrei comprare due tessere prepagate una per lo sport e l'altra per il calcio in modo da pagare 13+13=26 e quindi risparmiare sul normale abbonamento con due pacchetti o sto dicendo una cosa assurda??


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> faccio una domanda da ignorante totale..
> Se io ad esempio voglio vedere 2 pacchetti sport e calcio perchè assieme mi consentono di vedere la CL che non vedrei solo col pacchetto calcio, potrei comprare due tessere prepagate una per lo sport e l'altra per il calcio in modo da pagare 13+13=26 e quindi risparmiare sul normale abbonamento con due pacchetti o sto dicendo una cosa assurda??



Puoi farlo ma il pagamento è cash (circa 300 euro totali) e non mensile. Il calcolo mensile fatto nel primo post è solo un esempio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Puoi farlo ma il pagamento è cash (circa 300 euro totali) e non mensile. Il calcolo mensile fatto nel primo post è solo un esempio.



capito, considerando che io pago più di 50 euro al mese solo per vedere sport e calcio secondo me è conveniente la cosa..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

leggo in giro che potrebbero funzionare anche senza decoder Sky... ma non vi è certezza. 
Per cui domando: se si acquistasse un decoder HD non Sky ma compatibile, con due alloggiamenti per le schede, sarebbe possibile inserirvi due schede ad esempio una con tv+calcio e un'altra tv+sport(o cinema)? Mysky non funziona, giusto?

P.S. l'offerta è molto allettante e sinceramente sarei quasi disposto ad abbandonare Premium a questo punto... tanto mi vedo comunque tutte le partite del Milan e anche i campionati stranieri, ma a prezzo ridotto. Il problema sorgerebbe il prossimo anno se il Milan va in CL... o sorge da quest'anno per chi tifa Juve o Roma. In questo caso infatti bisogna rinunciare alla visione o del campionato o della CL...


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> leggo in giro che potrebbero funzionare anche senza decoder Sky... ma non vi è certezza.
> Per cui domando: se si acquistasse un decoder HD non Sky ma compatibile, con due alloggiamenti per le schede, sarebbe possibile inserirvi due schede ad esempio una con tv+calcio e un'altra tv+sport(o cinema)? Mysky non funziona, giusto?
> 
> P.S. l'offerta è molto allettante e sinceramente sarei quasi disposto ad abbandonare Premium a questo punto... tanto mi vedo comunque tutte le partite del Milan e anche i campionati stranieri, ma a prezzo ridotto. Il problema sorgerebbe il prossimo anno se il Milan va in CL... o sorge da quest'anno per chi tifa Juve o Roma. In questo caso infatti bisogna rinunciare alla visione o del campionato o della CL...



Non funziona. Sky trasmette con una frequenza diversa. Serve il SUO decoder.

Non funziona NESSUN servizio aggiuntivo di Sky. Funziona/si vede SOLO quello che si (pre)paga: quindi, Sky Tv + Sport/Calcio/Cinema


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non funziona. Sky trasmette con una frequenza diversa. Serve il SUO decoder.
> 
> Non funziona NESSUN servizio aggiuntivo di Sky. Funziona/si vede SOLO quello che si (pre)paga: quindi, Sky Tv + Sport/Calcio/Cinema



altra domanda: posso comprare due schede diverse e toglierle e metterle nel decoder originale Sky a seconda dell'evento che mi interessa? Così si risolverebbe...


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> altra domanda: posso comprare due schede diverse e toglierle e metterle nel decoder originale Sky a seconda dell'evento che mi interessa? Così si risolverebbe...



Si, come scritto poco più su credo non ci sia alcun problema.

N.B. Come ho aggiunto nel primo post, prima di acquistare contattate sempre i venditori (siti specifici) e fatevi dare tutte le garanzie del caso. Chiedete anche di eventuali rimborsi nel caso in cui le schede, per qualche motivo, dovessero essere disattivate prima della scadenza prefissata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, come scritto poco più su credo non ci sia alcun problema.
> 
> N.B. Come ho aggiunto nel primo post, prima di acquistare contattate sempre i venditori (siti specifici) e fatevi dare tutte le garanzie del caso. Chiedete anche di eventuali rimborsi nel caso in cui le schede, per qualche motivo, dovessero essere disattivate prima della scadenza prefissata.



grazie!


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)




----------



## aleslash (7 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non funziona. Sky trasmette con una frequenza diversa. Serve il SUO decoder.
> 
> Non funziona NESSUN servizio aggiuntivo di Sky. Funziona/si vede SOLO quello che si (pre)paga: quindi, Sky Tv + Sport/Calcio/Cinema



Una volta (parlo di 3/4 anni fa) con dei decoder non di sky funzionavano comunque le tessere...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

Unica sola, ho visto che non riesco a disdettare gratuitamente Premium entro i 30 giorni dalla scadenza... ormai mancano 18 giorni. Quindi pago 8,34€ di penale e 30€ di sconto (5 al mese per sei mesi) avuto nel corso di questo anno contrattuale...  

P.S. dato che la scadenza è al 25 settembre, se lasciassi trascorrere questo tempo entrerei nel successivo anno contrattuale... quindi disdettando dal 26 settembre dovrei rientrare nei tempi previsti per la disdetta gratuita giusto? Però dovrei aspettare la naturale scadenza del 25 settembre 2015...


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Unica sola, ho visto che non riesco a disdettare gratuitamente Premium entro i 30 giorni dalla scadenza... ormai mancano 18 giorni. Quindi pago 8,34€ di penale e 30€ di sconto (5 al mese per sei mesi) avuto nel corso di questo anno contrattuale...
> 
> P.S. dato che la scadenza è al 25 settembre, se lasciassi trascorrere questo tempo entrerei nel successivo anno contrattuale... quindi disdettando dal 26 settembre dovrei rientrare nei tempi previsti per la disdetta gratuita giusto? Però dovrei aspettare la naturale scadenza del 25 settembre 2015...



Il mio contratto easy pay scade il 19 di ottobre, quindi in teoria sarei ancora in tempo per disdire MP senza penali, giusto? 

Sinceramente ci sto pensando, però mi piacerebbe sentire qualche esperienza positiva di qualcuno che ha già fatto questa cosa, in modo da sentirmi totalmente sicuro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mio contratto easy pay scade il 19 di ottobre, quindi in teoria sarei ancora in tempo per disdire MP senza penali, giusto?
> 
> Sinceramente ci sto pensando, però mi piacerebbe sentire qualche esperienza positiva di qualcuno che ha già fatto questa cosa, in modo da sentirmi totalmente sicuro.



si, sei ancora in tempo a disdire entro i 30gg senza penali...  se fai una ricerca con google ci sono tante persone che lo hanno fatto, è una cosa sicura al 100%.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma non capisco una cosa. Come si fa ad attivare su Sky solo il Cinema o comunque senza lo sport? Un tempo si potevano scegliere i pacchetti, adesso sul sito non lo fa fare.

Scusate se la domanda è un pò off, ma vorrei togliermi questo dubbio.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> @Admin ma non capisco una cosa. Come si fa ad attivare su Sky solo il Cinema o comunque senza lo sport? Un tempo si potevano scegliere i pacchetti, adesso sul sito non lo fa fare.
> 
> Scusate se la domanda è un pò off, ma vorrei togliermi questo dubbio.




Si, il sito di Sky è fatto davvero male male. Non si capisce nulla. Comunque, devi cliccare su "Acquista subito" che si trova sotto Sky Tv + Sky Calcio. Poi, basta selezionare il pacchetto che ti interessa, cinema, e deselezionare il calcio.

Ora però torniamo On Topic.

Qui si parla delle schede prepagate.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Settembre 2014)

Sinceramente al momento sono frenato un po' dai 38€ aggiuntivi che dovrei sborsare per il recesso immediato e in secondo luogo dalla situazione dei diritti tv che dal prossimo anno vedrà la CL in esclusiva per 3 anni nelle mani di Premium. Quindi pensandoci bene al momento credo di restare su Premium, poi il prossimo anno sulla base del piazzamento in campionato del Milan e degli eventuali o meno scambi di diritti tv, valuterò se abbandonare gratuitamente Premium e passare a Sky.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sinceramente al momento sono frenato un po' dai 38€ aggiuntivi che dovrei sborsare per il recesso immediato e in secondo luogo dalla situazione dei diritti tv che dal prossimo anno vedrà la CL in esclusiva per 3 anni nelle mani di Premium. Quindi pensandoci bene al momento credo di restare su Premium, poi il prossimo anno sulla base del piazzamento in campionato del Milan e degli eventuali o meno scambi di diritti tv, valuterò se abbandonare gratuitamente Premium e passare a Sky.



il prossimo anno avrò lo stesso problema tuo in base al milan


----------



## beleno (8 Settembre 2014)

ciao ragazzi, chiedo a voi per capire meglio.
io pago 38 euro al mese per Sky TV e Sky Sport con il decoder MySky HD. In pratica con questa scheda risparmierei 25 euro al mese? Sapete se soo inclusi anche i servizi Sky On Demand e Sky Go? Grazie


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Settembre 2014)

Molto interessante questa cosa ci faccio un pensiero per il pacchetto cl, moto gp e formula 1.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2014)

beleno ha scritto:


> ciao ragazzi, chiedo a voi per capire meglio.
> io pago 38 euro al mese per Sky TV e Sky Sport con il decoder MySky HD. In pratica con questa scheda risparmierei 25 euro al mese? Sapete se soo inclusi anche i servizi Sky On Demand e Sky Go? Grazie



Come scritto, NON solo inclusi i servizi extra. Vedi solo quello che prepaghi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Settembre 2014)

L'idea della prepagata è veramente bella. Ma la parabola io non ce l'ho. Quanto costerebbe parabola + decoder Sky? Circa..


----------



## Doctore (8 Settembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> L'idea della prepagata è veramente bella. Ma la parabola io non ce l'ho. Quanto costerebbe parabola + decoder Sky? Circa..



tra decoder hd e parabola se ne vanno all incirca 150 euro...forse anche meno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2014)

Una cosa del genere servirebbe a me l'anno prossimo, ma per Premium e la Champions League...


----------



## Heaven (9 Settembre 2014)

Non ci ho capito tantissimo, io ho già un decoder MySky HD con abbonamento, mi basta disdire l'abbonamento e prenedere una di queste schede? Non devo prendere un'altro decoder no?

E comunque, per Sky Tv cosa si intende? I canali con l'1? A me interessa avere quelli sul 100 (Fox, Atlantic ecc..) più il Calcio.

Pago annualmente sui 400-500€, e vedo solo il pachetto Sport. Facendo questa cosa con 300€ circa dovrei riuscire ad avere sia Sport che Calcio no?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ci ho capito tantissimo, io ho già un decoder MySky HD con abbonamento, mi basta disdire l'abbonamento e prenedere una di queste schede? Non devo prendere un'altro decoder no?
> 
> E comunque, per Sky Tv cosa si intende? I canali con l'1? A me interessa avere quelli sul 100 (Fox, Atlantic ecc..) più il Calcio.
> 
> Pago annualmente sui 400-500€, e vedo solo il pachetto Sport. Facendo questa cosa con 300€ circa dovrei riuscire ad avere sia Sport che Calcio no?



Si, devi disdire con Sky e poi comprare una o due di queste prepagate (su google trovi dove prenderle). 
Una costa circa 150€ (in media 13€ al mese), due 300€ (26€ al mese), tre 450€ (40€ al mese). In ogni scheda c'è incluso sky tv (le serie tv come fox, Sky uno, Atlantic, ecc) e un pacchetto a scelta tra sport cinema o calcio.

Queste schede funzionano solo sui decoder originali sky, quindi tu avendolo già non hai problemi (a meno che non devi restituirlo dopo la disdetta...informati!). 
Come ti è stato detto le uniche pecche sono quelle relative a Sky Go, My Sky e i servizi on demand che non potrai usare. Ma sinceramente a fronte di uno sconto di quel tipo...a me non peserebbe!


----------



## Heaven (9 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, devi disdire con Sky e poi comprare una o due di queste prepagate (su google trovi dove prenderle).
> Una costa circa 150€ (in media 13€ al mese), due 300€ (26€ al mese), tre 450€ (40€ al mese). In ogni scheda c'è incluso sky tv (le serie tv come fox, Sky uno, Atlantic, ecc) e un pacchetto a scelta tra sport cinema o calcio.
> 
> Queste schede funzionano solo sui decoder originali sky, quindi tu avendolo già non hai problemi (a meno che non devi restituirlo dopo la disdetta...informati!).
> Come ti è stato detto le uniche pecche sono quelle relative a Sky Go, My Sky e i servizi on demand che non potrai usare. Ma sinceramente a fronte di uno sconto di quel tipo...a me non peserebbe!




Capito. Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma il decoder mi sembra non si debba riconsegnare se si disdice l'abbonamento. Comunque ho visto sul sito Sky, e quando metto i dati mi dice che non hanno abbastanza informazioni per contattarmi, non sò perchè. Tu per "internet" intendi non prenderlo dal sito ufficiale?

L'unico problema per me sarebbe non avere MySky che uso tanto per mettere in pausa e registrare, ma ne farò a meno..


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Allora ragazzi chi prova?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi chi prova?



secondo me la situazione ideale per provare una cosa simile è quella di possedere già un decoder sky HD di proprietà e magari essere prossimi alla scadenza contrattuale (altrimenti si dovrebbero pagare i costi di disattivazione oltre agli sconti usufruiti).

Io purtroppo mi trovo ad avere Premium e a non possedere né decoder sky HD e manco parabola. Per cui il passaggio lo farò soltanto, eventualmente, il prossimo anno a seconda degli scambi o meno di diritti tv e del piazzamento del Milan.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Leggo in giro che però il pacchetto con il calcio non ti fa vedere le partite di premier, è vero?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi chi prova?



io ero tentato, il problema è che a me serve sky go, perchè sto molto fuori casa per via dell'università..


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Leggo in giro che però il pacchetto con il calcio non ti fa vedere le partite di premier, è vero?



up!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> up!



ho fatto una ricerca in un forum specializzato ed è un problema che lo scorso anno avevano tutti, poi dopo molte proteste dalla terza giornata per la maggior parte (ma non per tutti) la Premier era tornata visibile. Quest'anno invece molti continuano a non vederla.

La questione non è chiara, addirittura in molti con le prepagate hanno problemi anche con i pacchetti sport e cinema.

Sullo schermo esce "avviso numero 08" (sporadicamente anche a qualcuno con abbonamento...).
Ovviamente non è una questione di "illegalità", perché le tessere prepagate vengono vendute direttamente da Sky (molti le comprano pure negli Sky Center). 
A questo punto, prima di spendere soldi, *il consiglio che vi do è di recarvi in uno Sky Center e parlargli di questo problema. Ancora meglio andateci quando gioca una partita di Premier pomeridiana (sabato pomeriggio) e chiedete di inserirvi la tessera che volete comprare in un decoder davanti a voi. Se si vede la Premier compratela, altrimenti fatelo a vostro rischio e pericolo. *

Il problema purtroppo esiste e per ora non c'è chiarezza al riguardo.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

Sembra che questo errore 08 esca, ogni tanto, anche a persone che hanno sottoscritto un abbonamento "normale". Quindi non so da cosa possa dipendere. Forse dal segnale?

In tanti anni di Sky (abbonamento) non ho mai avuto problemi di questo tipo.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

*E' possibile acquistare le prepagate anche direttamente sul sito di Sky. Di seguito, i prezzi:

Sky Tv + Sky Calcio: 149 euro per 12 mesi

Sky Tv + Sky Sport: 199 euro per 12 mesi

Sky Tv + Sky Sport + Sky Calcio 249 euro per 12 mesi

Ulteriori informazioni qui -) sky.it/callmenow/res/prepagati/offerta-prepagato.html*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' possibile acquistare le prepagate anche direttamente sul sito di Sky. Di seguito, i prezzi:
> 
> Sky Tv + Sky Calcio: 149 euro per 12 mesi
> 
> ...



come mai non c'è il prepagato col Cinema?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> come mai non c'è il prepagato col Cinema?



In basso al sito c'è scritto che al telefono con un operatore si può comporre la combinazione che si preferisce.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In basso al sito c'è scritto che al telefono con un operatore si può comporre la combinazione che si preferisce.



si adesso ho aperto e controllato  comunque per quel problema credo che la soluzione migliore sia quella di provare davanti a loro se la Premier si vede oppure no. Pagare per non vedere tutto quello compreso nel pacchetto è ingiusto, oltre che illegale.

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], in quella pagina si parla pure di SkyGo... quindi c'è questo servizio sulle prepagate? Avevo capito di no.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> si adesso ho aperto e controllato  comunque per quel problema credo che la soluzione migliore sia quella di provare davanti a loro se la Premier si vede oppure no. Pagare per non vedere tutto quello compreso nel pacchetto è ingiusto, oltre che illegale.
> 
> @Admin, in quella pagina si parla pure di SkyGo... quindi c'è questo servizio sulle prepagate? Avevo capito di no.



Non so dirti! Bisognerebbe chiamare e parlare con un operatore. E verificare anche se esiste la possibilità di ricevere sconti. Magari dicendogli che online si trovano a poco


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non so dirti! Bisognerebbe chiamare e parlare con un operatore. E verificare anche se esiste la possibilità di ricevere sconti. Magari dicendogli che online si trovano a poco



veramente on line queste prepagate le ho trovate allo stesso prezzo... anzi ho trovato solo schede con un solo pacchetto, mentre Sky da come vedo ti può mettere due pacchetti su una sola scheda. Ho visto male?  

P.S. ovviamente il numero massimo di pack attivabili sulle prepagate è 2? Non si può fare un full prepagato?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

Non ne ho idea, come detto conviene chiamare.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' possibile acquistare le prepagate anche direttamente sul sito di Sky. Di seguito, i prezzi:
> 
> Sky Tv + Sky Calcio: 149 euro per 12 mesi
> 
> ...




.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' possibile acquistare le prepagate anche direttamente sul sito di Sky. Di seguito, i prezzi:
> 
> Sky Tv + Sky Calcio: 149 euro per 12 mesi
> 
> ...



149 euro per 12 mesi! Praticamente 12 euro al mese, e con Premium ne pago il doppio! Ma quasi quasi ci faccio un grosso pensiero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Ho chiamato il cal center di Sky, ma mi hanno detto che le prepagate sono valide solo per alcuni cap, il mio di Milano non è coperto
qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? mi sembra assurdo


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho chiamato il cal center di Sky, ma mi hanno detto che le prepagate sono valide solo per alcuni cap, il mio di Milano non è coperto
> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? mi sembra assurdo



Probabilmente spingono per far sottoscrivere un abbonamento. Mi sembra assurdo e ridicolo. Non so a che punto sia arrivata la tecnologia dei decoder, ma non credo che riescano a "capire" un CAP!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho chiamato il cal center di Sky, ma mi hanno detto che le prepagate sono valide solo per alcuni cap, il mio di Milano non è coperto
> qualcuno ne sa qualcosa? mi sembra assurdo





Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente spingono per far sottoscrivere un abbonamento. Mi sembra assurdo e ridicolo. Non so a che punto sia arrivata la tecnologia dei decoder, ma non credo che riescano a "capire" un CAP!



controllato ora su vari siti! Purtroppo è così... provate per sicurezza a richiamare ma le cose dovrebbero stare proprio così. A quanto pare Sky concede questa offerta prepagata soltanto in alcune zone d'Italia, in particolare quelle dove ci sono cattivi pagatori (o pochi abbonati). In questo modo coprono anche quelle zone e aumentano il parco clienti.
Probabilmente per questo motivo esistono dei siti internet che vendono queste schede facendo "concorrenza" a Sky. Essendo residenti (i venditori) in una di queste zone coperte, ne compreranno un grande lotto e poi le rivendono privatamente ad un prezzo più o meno maggiorato (io ho trovato quella col pacchetto singolo a 155€...).

*Lista delle zone coperte dal prepagato: *



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



CAP LOCALITA' PROVINCIA REGIONE AREA

66019 TORRICELLA PELIGNA CHIETI ABRUZZO 4
66042 BOMBA CHIETI ABRUZZO 4
67013 CAMPOTOSTO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67021 BARISCIANO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67022 CAPESTRANO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67025 OFENA L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67028 SAN DEMETRIO NE' VESTINI L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67029 SECINARO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67050 CANISTRO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67053 CAPISTRELLO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67054 CIVITELLA ROVETO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67055 GIOIA DEI MARSI L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67056 LUCO DEI MARSI L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67058 SAN BENEDETTO DEI MARSI L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
67059 TRASACCO L'AQUILA ABRUZZO 4
65016 MONTESILVANO SPIAGGIA PESCARA ABRUZZO 4
65128 PESCARA PESCARA ABRUZZO 4
64029 SILVI TERAMO ABRUZZO 4
86012 CERCEMAGGIORE CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86017 SEPINO CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86024 PETRELLA TIFERNINA CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86026 SALCITO CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86027 SAN MASSIMO CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86031 CASTELMAURO CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86033 MONTEFALCONE NEL SANNIOCAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86044 COLLETORTO CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86047 SANTA CROCE DI MAGLIANO CAMPOBASSO MOLISE 4
86073 COLLI A VOLTURNO ISERNIA MOLISE 4
86078 SESTO CAMPANO ISERNIA MOLISE 4
86088 SAN PIETRO AVELLANA ISERNIA MOLISE 4
86092 ROCCAMANDOLFI ISERNIA MOLISE 4
86097 PESCOLANCIANO ISERNIA MOLISE 4
75011 ACCETTURA MATERA BASILICATA 5
75018 STIGLIANO MATERA BASILICATA 5
75019 TRICARICO MATERA BASILICATA 5
75020 SCANZANO JONICO MATERA BASILICATA 5
75024 MONTESCAGLIOSO MATERA BASILICATA 5
75028 TURSI MATERA BASILICATA 5
85012 CORLETO PERTICARA POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85022 BARILE POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85023 FORENZA POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85026 PALAZZO SAN GERVASIO POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85027 RAPOLLA POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85032 TEANA POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85034 FRANCAVILLA IN SINNI POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85035 NOEPOLI POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85036 ROCCANOVA POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85038 SENISE POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85051 BELLA POTENZA BASILICATA 5
85053 MONTEMURRO POTENZA BASILICATA 5
83011 ALTAVILLA IRPINA AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83017 ROTONDI AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83018 SAN MARTINO VALLE CAUDINAAVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83023 LAURO AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83032 BONITO AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83034 CASALBORE AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83035 GROTTAMINARDA AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83056 TEORA AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
83058 TREVICO AVELLINO CAMPANIA 5
82015 DURAZZANO BENEVENTO CAMPANIA 5
82016 MONTESARCHIO BENEVENTO CAMPANIA 5
82017 PANNARANO BENEVENTO CAMPANIA 5
82021 SANT'ARCANGELO TRIMONTEBENEVENTO CAMPANIA 5
82031 AMOROSI BENEVENTO CAMPANIA 5
82036 SOLOPACA BENEVENTO CAMPANIA 5
81023 CERVINO CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81024 MADDALONI CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81025 MARCIANISE CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81030 CARINOLA CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81033 CASAL DI PRINCIPE CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81034 MONDRAGONE CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81036 SAN CIPRIANO D'AVERSA CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81038 TRENTOLA-DUCENTA CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81039 VILLA LITERNO CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81047 MACERATA CAMPANIA CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81049 SAN PIETRO INFINE CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
81053 RIARDO CASERTA CAMPANIA 5
80010 VILLARICCA NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80011 ACERRA NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80012 CALVIZZANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80017 MELITO DI NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80019 QUALIANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80020 CRISPANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80021 AFRAGOLA NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80022 ARZANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80023 CAIVANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80024 CARDITO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80025 CASANDRINO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80026 CASORIA NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80029 SANT'ANTIMO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80031 BRUSCIANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80034 MARIGLIANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80037 PIAZZOLLA DI NOLA NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80039 SAVIANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80040 POGGIOMARINO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80052 BELLAVISTA (PORTICI) NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80055 PORTICI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80056 ERCOLANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80058 TORRE ANNUNZIATA NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80124 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80133 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80134 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80135 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80136 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80137 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80138 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80139 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80141 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80142 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80143 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80144 NAPOLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80145 CHIAIANO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80146 SAN GIOVANNI A TEDUCCIO NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
80147 BARRA / PONTICELLI NAPOLI CAMPANIA 5
84025 EBOLI SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84031 AULETTA SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84032 BUONABITACOLO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84034 PADULA SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84038 SASSANO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84049 CASTEL SAN LORENZO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84051 CENTOLA SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84053 CICERALE SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84056 GIOI SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84058 MARINA DI ASCEA SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84061 OGLIASTRO CILENTO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84087 SARNO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84093 FAIANO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84095 GIFFONI VALLE PIANA SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84096 MONTECORVINO ROVELLA SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
84133 SALERNO SALERNO CAMPANIA 5
70024 GRAVINA IN PUGLIA BARI PUGLIA 5
70036 BITONTO BARI PUGLIA 5
70031 ANDRIA BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
70051 BARLETTA BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
70052 BISCEGLIE BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
70053 CANOSA DI PUGLIA BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
70055 MINERVINO MURGE BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
71044 MARGHERITA DI SAVOIA BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
71046 SAN FERDINANDO DI PUGLIA BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
76014 SPINAZZOLA BARLETTA-ANDRIA-TRAPUGLIA 5
72028 TORRE SANTA SUSANNA BRINDISI PUGLIA 5
72100 BRINDISI BRINDISI PUGLIA 5
71011 APRICENA FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71015 SAN NICANDRO GARGANICO FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71016 SAN SEVERO FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71018 VICO DEL GARGANO FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71018 VICO DEL GARGANO FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71019 VIESTE FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71027 ORSARA DI PUGLIA FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71035 CELENZA VALFORTORE FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71036 LUCERA FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71037 MONTE SANT'ANGELO FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71039 ROSETO VALFORTORE FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71040 ORDONA FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71041 CARAPELLE FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71043 MANFREDONIA FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
71048 STORNARELLA FOGGIA PUGLIA 5
73027 MINERVINO DI LECCE LECCE PUGLIA 5
73045 LEVERANO LECCE PUGLIA 5
73046 MATINO LECCE PUGLIA 5
73055 RACALE LECCE PUGLIA 5
74010 STATTE TARANTO PUGLIA 5
74024 MANDURIA TARANTO PUGLIA 5
74027 SAN GIORGIO IONICO TARANTO PUGLIA 5
74123 TARANTO TARANTO PUGLIA 5
88042 FALERNA CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88043 FEROLETO ANTICO CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88045 GIMIGLIANO CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88048 SAMBIASE DI LAMEZIA TERMECATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88051 CROPANI CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88054 SERSALE CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88064 CHIARAVALLE CENTRALE CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88065 GUARDAVALLE CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88067 CENTRACHE CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
88070 BOTRICELLO CATANZARO CALABRIA 6
87011 CASSANO ALL'IONIO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87013 FAGNANO CASTELLO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87015 LAINO CASTELLO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87018 SAN MARCO ARGENTANO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87019 SPEZZANO ALBANESE COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87033 BELMONTE CALABRO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87034 GRIMALDI COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87042 ALTOMONTE COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87052 CAMIGLIATELLO SILANO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87055 SAN GIOVANNI IN FIORE COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87061 CAMPANA COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87062 CARIATI COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87064 CORIGLIANO CALABRO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87067 ROSSANO COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87070 ALESSANDRIA DEL CARRETTOCOSENZA CALABRIA 6
87071 AMENDOLARA COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87072 FRANCAVILLA MARITTIMA COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87075 TREBISACCE COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87076 VILLAPIANA COSENZA CALABRIA 6
87100 COSENZA COSENZA CALABRIA 6
88811 CIRO MARINA CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88813 CIRO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88814 MELISSA CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88816 STRONGOLI CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88817 SAN NICOLA DELL'ALTO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88818 PALLAGORIO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88822 CASABONA CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88823 UMBRIATICO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88832 SANTA SEVERINA CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88834 CASTELSILANO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88835 ROCCABERNARDA CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88837 PETILIA POLICASTRO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88838 MESORACA CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88841 ISOLA DI CAPO RIZZUTO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88842 CUTRO CROTONE CALABRIA 6
88900 CROTONE CROTONE CALABRIA 6
89037 ARDORE MARINA REGGIO CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89053 CATONA REGGIO CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89013 GIOIA TAURO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89014 OPPIDO MAMERTINA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89016 RIZZICONI REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89017 SAN GIORGIO MORGETO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89018 VILLA SAN GIOVANNI REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89020 CANDIDONI REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89023 LAUREANA DI BORRELLO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89025 ROSARNO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89026 SAN FERDINANDO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89027 SANT'EUFEMIA D'ASPROMONTREGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89028 SEMINARA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89029 TAURIANOVA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89030 BENESTARE REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89031 ARDORE REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89034 BOVALINO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89040 ANTONIMINA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89041 CAULONIA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89042 GIOIOSA IONICA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89043 GROTTERIA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89044 LOCRI REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89045 MAMMOLA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89046 MARINA DI GIOIOSA IONICA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89047 ROCCELLA IONICA REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89049 STILO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89054 GALATRO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89064 MONTEBELLO IONICO REGGIO DI CALABRIA CALABRIA 6
89816 CESSANITI VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89817 BRIATICO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89822 SERRA SAN BRUNO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89831 SORIANELLO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89841 ROMBIOLO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89842 SAN CALOGERO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89843 MAIERATO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89852 MILETO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89853 SAN GREGORIO D'IPPONA VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89861 TROPEA VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89863 JOPPOLO VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89866 RICADI VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89867 ZUNGRI VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89868 ZAMBRONE VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
89900 VIBO VALENTIA VIBO VALENTIA CALABRIA 6
92013 MENFI AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92014 PORTO EMPEDOCLE AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92016 RIBERA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92017 SAMBUCA DI SICILIA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92018 SANTA MARGHERITA DI BELICEAGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92020 CASTROFILIPPO AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92021 ARAGONA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92023 CAMPOBELLO DI LICATA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92024 CANICATTI AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92026 FAVARA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92027 LICATA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92029 RAVANUSA AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
92100 AGRIGENTO AGRIGENTO SICILIA 6
93015 NISCEMI CALTANISETTA SICILIA 6
93016 RIESI CALTANISETTA SICILIA 6
95013 FIUMEFREDDO DI SICILIA CATANIA SICILIA 6
95017 PIEDIMONTE ETNEO CATANIA SICILIA 6
95031 ADRANO CATANIA SICILIA 6
95032 BELPASSO CATANIA SICILIA 6
95033 BIANCAVILLA CATANIA SICILIA 6
95038 SANTA MARIA DI LICODIA CATANIA SICILIA 6
95044 MINEO CATANIA SICILIA 6
95046 PALAGONIA CATANIA SICILIA 6
95047 PATERNO CATANIA SICILIA 6
95121 CATANIA CATANIA SICILIA 6
95122 CATANIA CATANIA SICILIA 6
94013 LEONFORTE ENNA SICILIA 6
94016 PIETRAPERZIA ENNA SICILIA 6
94018 TROINA ENNA SICILIA 6
94019 VALGUARNERA CAROPEPE ENNA SICILIA 6
98025 ITALA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98033 CESARO MESSINA SICILIA 6
98052 LIPARI MESSINA SICILIA 6
98053 CASTROREALE MESSINA SICILIA 6
98054 FURNARI MESSINA SICILIA 6
98064 LIBRIZZI MESSINA SICILIA 6
98065 MONTALBANO ELICONA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98072 CARONIA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98126 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98136 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98137 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98143 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98146 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98147 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98149 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98156 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98157 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
98163 MESSINA MESSINA SICILIA 6
90011 BAGHERIA PALERMO SICILIA 6
90012 CACCAMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90018 TERMINI IMERESE PALERMO SICILIA 6
90019 TRABIA PALERMO SICILIA 6
90021 ALIA PALERMO SICILIA 6
90022 CALTAVUTURO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90023 CIMINNA PALERMO SICILIA 6
90029 VALLEDOLMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90030 BOLOGNETTA PALERMO SICILIA 6
90031 BELMONTE MEZZAGNO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90036 MISILMERI PALERMO SICILIA 6
90037 PIANA DEGLI ALBANESI PALERMO SICILIA 6
90038 PRIZZI PALERMO SICILIA 6
90039 VILLABATE PALERMO SICILIA 6
90040 GIARDINELLO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90042 BORGETTO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90043 CAMPOREALE PALERMO SICILIA 6
90044 CARINI PALERMO SICILIA 6
90047 PARTINICO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90048 SAN GIUSEPPE JATO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90121 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90123 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90124 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90127 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90128 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90133 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90134 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90137 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90146 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
90148 PALERMO PALERMO SICILIA 6
97011 ACATE RAGUSA SICILIA 6
97017 SANTA CROCE CAMERINA RAGUSA SICILIA 6
97019 VITTORIA RAGUSA SICILIA 6
96012 AVOLA SIRACUSA SICILIA 6
96014 FLORIDIA SIRACUSA SICILIA 6
96015 FRANCOFONTE SIRACUSA SICILIA 6
96016 LENTINI SIRACUSA SICILIA 6
96019 ROSOLINI SIRACUSA SICILIA 6
91013 CALATAFIMI-SEGESTA TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91018 SALEMI TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91019 VALDERICE TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91020 SALAPARUTA TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91021 CAMPOBELLO DI MAZARA TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91022 CASTELVETRANO TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91024 GIBELLINA TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91025 MARSALA TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91026 MAZARA DEL VALLO TRAPANI SICILIA 6
91028 PARTANNA TRAPANI SICILIA


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> controllato ora su vari siti! Purtroppo è così... provate per sicurezza a richiamare ma le cose dovrebbero stare proprio così. A quanto pare Sky concede questa offerta prepagata soltanto in alcune zone d'Italia, in particolare quelle dove ci sono cattivi pagatori (o pochi abbonati). In questo modo coprono anche quelle zone e aumentano il parco clienti.
> Probabilmente per questo motivo esistono dei siti internet che vendono queste schede facendo "concorrenza" a Sky. Essendo residenti (i venditori) in una di queste zone coperte, ne compreranno un grande lotto e poi le rivendono privatamente ad un prezzo più o meno maggiorato (io ho trovato quella col pacchetto singolo a 155€...).



Pare sensato, pertanto conta il Cap dell'indirizzo di chi attiva l'abbonamento, non quello di dov'è situato il decoder materialmente,
giusto?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pare sensato, pertanto conta il Cap dell'indirizzo di chi attiva l'abbonamento, non quello di dov'è situato il decoder materialmente,
> giusto?



Sì.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pare sensato, pertanto conta il Cap dell'indirizzo di chi attiva l'abbonamento, non quello di dov'è situato il decoder materialmente,
> giusto?



si, dovrebbe essere così... ma per sicurezza richiamate o andate in un centro Sky per chiedere informazioni. 

Comunque una cosa certa: *le prepagate non possono essere anonime.* Devono essere sempre intestate a qualcuno. Quindi quelle che vengono vendute da siti terzi (non Sky) sono già intestate e attivate a determinate persone o società. E alcune di queste fanno dei "giochini" con l'IVA di cui preferisco non parlare perché entriamo in qualcosa di illegale. Ma cercando su google si trova tutto.

*Quindi il consiglio che vi do è quello di comprare queste schede solo negli SKY CENTER e farvele intestare a voi.*


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2014)

Non puoi nascondere nulla al boss
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> si, dovrebbe essere così... ma per sicurezza richiamate o andate in un centro Sky per chiedere informazioni.
> 
> Comunque una cosa certa: *le prepagate non possono essere anonime.* Devono essere sempre intestate a qualcuno. Quindi quelle che vengono vendute da siti terzi (non Sky) sono già intestate e attivate a determinate persone o società. E alcune di queste fanno dei "giochini" con l'IVA di cui preferisco non parlare perché entriamo in qualcosa di illegale. Ma cercando su google si trova tutto.
> 
> *Quindi il consiglio che vi do è quello di comprare queste schede solo negli SKY CENTER e farvele intestare a voi.*




Beh, dai, di quello che fanno con l'iva sono affari loro. Gli Sky Center credo possano vendere prepagate solo a chi abita in quelle zone (poche) nelle quali la prepagata è attiva.

Per tutti gli altri, l'unica opzione è acquistarle online.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2014)

Quindi? Per chi è fuori da quella zona è sconsigliabile?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi? Per chi è fuori da quella zona è sconsigliabile?



Non puoi comprarle direttamente da Sky. Però c'è chi le compra e le rivende, se ho capito bene. Non credo ci siano problemi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi? Per chi è fuori da quella zona è sconsigliabile?



Puoi comprarla on line da siti terzi, ma nella consapevolezza che: 

1) non è intestata a te ma ad un'altra persona/società (e la cosa potrebbe interessarti poco perché tanto alla scadenza si disattiva).
2) c'è il rischio che la Premier non si veda (questo invece credo interessi a molti, ma per ora non c'è una spiegazione ufficiale da parte di Sky).

Mia opinione: considerato il prezzo molto inferiore rispetto agli abbonamenti... per me il gioco vale la candela. Senza la Premier, ma con più soldi in tasca, si vive bene lo stesso


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Puoi comprarla on line da siti terzi, ma nella consapevolezza che:
> 
> 1) non è intestata a te ma ad un'altra persona/società (e la cosa potrebbe interessarti poco perché tanto alla scadenza si disattiva).
> 2) c'è il rischio che la Premier non si veda (questo invece credo interessi a molti, ma per ora non c'è una spiegazione ufficiale da parte di Sky).
> ...



Si beh, nella mia situazione attuale con MP il primo canale di fox dove fanno le grandi partite della premier di fatto non lo prendo comunque e pago 26 euro, posso anche accettare di pagare 13 euro con sky e non veder la premier nonostante mi scoccerebbe... boh tutto sta nel rischiare, ci sto pensando seriamente, sperando di non prendere una fregatura!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh, nella mia situazione attuale con MP il primo canale di fox dove fanno le grandi partite della premier di fatto non lo prendo comunque e pago 26 euro, posso anche accettare di pagare 13 euro con sky e non veder la premier nonostante mi scoccerebbe... boh tutto sta nel rischiare, ci sto pensando seriamente, sperando di non prendere una fregatura!



non è una fregatura, le prepagate sono vendute da Sky (anche se commercializzate pure da terzi) quindi è tutto legale


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' possibile acquistare le prepagate anche direttamente sul sito di Sky. Di seguito, i prezzi:
> 
> Sky Tv + Sky Calcio: 149 euro per 12 mesi
> 
> ...



azz, facendo due conti io avendo sport e calcio pago più di 600 all'anno, per sky go non si può fare nulla??


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> azz, facendo due conti io avendo sport e calcio pago più di 600 all'anno, per sky go non si può fare nulla??



Leggi i post precedenti, c'è scritto tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leggi i post precedenti, c'è scritto tutto.



si avevo letto in precedenza che i servizi extra, quindi anche sky go non erano inclusi, la mia domanda era se nonostante questo era possibile atttivarlo lo stesso sky go magari con un costo aggiuntivo...


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si avevo letto in precedenza che i servizi extra, quindi anche sky go non erano inclusi, la mia domanda era se nonostante questo era possibile atttivarlo lo stesso sky go magari con un costo aggiuntivo...



Ne abbiamo parlato a pagina 5. Sky Go è incluso (o così sembra) se la scheda si prende direttamente da Sky. Ma la stessa Sky vende schede prepagate solo in determinate aree (come abbiamo già riportato).


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato a pagina 5. Sky Go è incluso (o così sembra) se la scheda si prende direttamente da Sky. Ma la stessa Sky vende schede prepagate solo in determinate aree (come abbiamo già riportato).



ah ok, me l'ero perso, grazie..


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2014)

Raga ma queste schede sono solo annuali??? Non c'è una roba tipo semestrale???


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga ma queste schede sono solo annuali??? Non c'è una roba tipo semestrale???



Su Ebay si trovano anche tessere che scadono ad Aprile/Maggio 2015. Devi cercare.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Ebay si trovano anche tessere che scadono ad Aprile/Maggio 2015. Devi cercare.



Thanks


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2014)

*Non date retta al numero verde Sky ed alla questione delle tessere prepagate acquistabili solo se si vive in determinate zone d'Italia. Quasi tutti gli Sky Service (NON Center, Service. Trovate l'elenco sul sito di Sky) vendono tessere prepagate. Chiamate e verificate. *


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non date retta al numero verde Sky ed alla questione delle tessere prepagate acquistabili solo se si vive in determinate zone d'Italia. Quasi tutti gli Sky Service (NON Center, Service. Trovate l'elenco sul sito di Sky) vendono tessere prepagate. Chiamate e verificate. *



Che differenza c'è tra Sky center e service? Questo service è un negozio fisico?


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2014)

Non ne ho idea, ma sul sito di Sky potete trovare tutti gli indirizzi fisici degli Sky Service presenti in tutta Italia.


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ne ho idea, ma sul sito di Sky potete trovare tutti gli indirizzi fisici degli Sky Service presenti in tutta Italia.



Si ho trovato, guarda appena ho un attimo provo a chiamare e sento cosa mi dicono a riguardo. Però boh, sono pessimista, faranno comunque di tutto per vendermi un abbonamento ovviamente.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2014)

Io ho provato a chiamarne 3 e 2 mi hanno detto di avere le prepagate.


----------



## Jino (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho provato a chiamarne 3 e 2 mi hanno detto di avere le prepagate.



Stasera torno da lavoro e chiamo pure io!


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=83]carlocarlo[/MENTION] con questo atteggiamento da inquisizione hai stufato. Smettila.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2014)

Niente cinema?


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Niente cinema?



Si c'è pure quella possibilità!


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2014)

Prima di commentare e di porre domande, LEGGERE per cortesia.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

Ho provato a chiamare in due posti e mi hanno detto che non ne tengono si prepagate, però che in alcuni posti le tengono, chiamerò in qualche posto più lontano!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi una domanda da ignorante. Quando avevo Alice, avevo messo pure Sky (non avevo il decoder sky). Ora che non ce l'ho più.
Lo voglio rimettere, ma devo per forza prendere la parabola?? Quà hanno messo la fibra ottica, non c'azzecca niente?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi una domanda da ignorante. Quando avevo Alice, avevo messo pure Sky (non avevo il decoder sky). Ora che non ce l'ho più.
> Lo voglio rimettere, ma devo per forza prendere la parabola?? Quà hanno messo la fibra ottica, non c'azzecca niente?



la parabola se ce l'avevi (e dovevi avercela per forza), secondo me è improbabile che te l'abbiano tolta. Il decoder altro discorso, anche qui se te l'hanno tolto non so se te le riprestano gratis o te lo fanno pagare. Da noi l'avevano lasciato, e sta ancora qua.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> la parabola se ce l'avevi (e dovevi avercela per forza), secondo me è improbabile che te l'abbiano tolta. Il decoder altro discorso, anche qui se te l'hanno tolto non so se te le riprestano gratis o te lo fanno pagare. Da noi l'avevano lasciato, e sta ancora qua.



No, non c'avevamo la parabola perchè Sky era compreso con l'offerta di Alice, quindi prendevo tutto con il decoder di Alice.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> No, non c'avevamo la parabola perchè Sky era compreso con l'offerta di Alice, quindi prendevo tutto con il decoder di Alice.



Ah allora non saprei che dirti. Sicuramente te la devono mettere, ma non so se (probabilmente sì) e quanto costa.

Chiudo l'OT perchè altrimenti si fa confusione.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, ho fatto diverse chiamate, in alcuni sky service non le tengono, in un'altra le hanno ma perchè me le vendano devo comprare il decoder da loro , questa mi sa di azzata. Ad ogni modo si trovano ragazzi, mi sfugge davvero perchè siano cosi poco conosciute e tutti fanno abbonamenti nonostante ci sia questa possibilità. A questo punto mi vien quasi da pensare che durante i 12 mesi possano avere delle problematiche magari momentanee rispetto ad un abbonamento. Comunque ora ci penso, vale sicuramente la pena ma devo sgangiare parecchi soldi per iniziare per via del decoder!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho fatto diverse chiamate, in alcuni sky service non le tengono, in un'altra le hanno ma perchè me le vendano devo comprare il decoder da loro , questa mi sa di azzata. Ad ogni modo si trovano ragazzi, mi sfugge davvero perchè siano cosi poco conosciute e tutti fanno abbonamenti nonostante ci sia questa possibilità. A questo punto mi vien quasi da pensare che durante i 12 mesi possano avere delle problematiche magari momentanee rispetto ad un abbonamento. Comunque ora ci penso, vale sicuramente la pena ma devo sgangiare parecchi soldi per iniziare per via del decoder!



La rottura per me è la parabola (che poi quanto costa?).

Se non sbaglio il pacchetto Calcio è la Serie A.
Sport invece sono Champions e Campionati stranieri?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ho fatto diverse chiamate, in alcuni sky service non le tengono, in un'altra le hanno ma perchè me le vendano devo comprare il decoder da loro , questa mi sa di azzata. Ad ogni modo si trovano ragazzi, mi sfugge davvero perchè siano cosi poco conosciute e tutti fanno abbonamenti nonostante ci sia questa possibilità. A questo punto mi vien quasi da pensare che durante i 12 mesi possano avere delle problematiche magari momentanee rispetto ad un abbonamento. Comunque ora ci penso, vale sicuramente la pena ma devo sgangiare parecchi soldi per iniziare per via del decoder!



Quanto ti hanno chiesto per il decoder ?

L'unico punto a sfavore forse è che da quel che ho capito devi pagare tutto subito.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La rottura per me è la parabola (che poi quanto costa?).
> 
> Se non sbaglio il pacchetto Calcio è la Serie A.
> Sport invece sono Champions e Campionati stranieri?



C'è scritto al primo post. Sport sono tutti gli altri sport più la Champions, calcio tutti i campionati e nazionali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è scritto al primo post. Sport sono tutti gli altri sport più la Champions, calcio tutti i campionati e nazionali.



Però che incul ata. Cioè prendi i Campionati e niente Champions? O prendi Champions più gli altri sport senza Campionati?


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quanto ti hanno chiesto per il decoder ?
> 
> L'unico punto a sfavore forse è che da quel che ho capito devi pagare tutto subito.



Beh si devi pagare tutto subito. Non lo so non gli ho chiesto il prezzo, ho chiesto solo se aveva le tessere.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La rottura per me è la parabola (che poi quanto costa?).
> 
> Se non sbaglio il pacchetto Calcio è la Serie A.
> Sport invece sono Champions e Campionati stranieri?



No, i campionati stranieri trasmessi su fox sono sul pacchetto calcio. Sul pacchetto sport dove c'è la champions c'è moto gp, formula uno e tutti gli altri sport.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La rottura per me è la parabola (che poi quanto costa?).
> 
> Se non sbaglio il pacchetto Calcio è la Serie A.
> Sport invece sono Champions e Campionati stranieri?



Beh la parabola dipende, comunque attorno al centinaio, ad ogni modo il vero costo è chiamare un tecnico che ti monti il tutto. Ciò se devi istallare parabola, comprare il decoder e la tessera prepagata parliamoci chiaro, ti costa un botto è ovvio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh la parabola dipende, comunque attorno al centinaio, ad ogni modo il vero costo è chiamare un tecnico che ti monti il tutto. Ciò se devi istallare parabola, comprare il decoder e la tessera prepagata parliamoci chiaro, ti costa un botto è ovvio



Infatti. Io dovrei comprare tutto ma spendo troppo. Amen.


----------



## B13 (1 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti, sabato ho attivato una ricaricabile della durata di un anno con SKY TV + SKY SPORT.. funziona tutto correttamente... hai un codice cliente e visualizzi tutto sulla tua pagina SKY Fai da te... tralaltro, mi hanno attivato anche skygo...


----------

